# Swamp Soccer



## NancyNGA (Jul 27, 2016)

Swamp Soccer world championships in Finland 

_The combination of mud and malarkey has proved to be a winning formula and it’s refreshing to have a sport that is not overly focused on skill.  Playing Swamp Soccer is essentially being like a kid again.
_


----------

